# Smok Alien Full Kit & Mod's - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/10/16)

Our stock of the much in demand Smok Alien's have landed.





Mod and full kits in stock now 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/10/16)

Yay!!! Order placed!! Excited much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

And this just proves how this vaping thing is dangerous - 
This Alien comes in and i already am starting to feel the early signs of FOMO
I barely know much about it other than that it looks like those Tron toys
But I know its highly anticipated
Now i feel the urge to get one 

But i keep on telling myself:
I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods

This is crazy. I am feeling the pain for something I havent even researched or didnt even know I wanted

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## PsyCLown (10/10/16)

Nice, good price on the kit too.

I hope you guys have a lot in stock, seems as if many people want one.


----------



## blujeenz (10/10/16)

Silver said:


> And this just proves how this vaping thing is dangerous -
> This Alien comes in and i already am starting to feel the early signs of FOMO
> I barely know much about it other than that it looks like those Tron toys
> But I know its highly anticipated
> ...


Feel the same, I was thinking the mod alone was cheaper than my IPV6X and started thinking about the nicer fire button and the fact that I wont have to worry about the screen being upside down.... gonna have to sit on my hands again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/10/16)

Paid in full. 
Love the look of the grey one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/10/16)

I will fight this urge... today I fight the alien urge and declare my independence day... thx @Sir Vape ...gonna build my funds for my next big purchase from u...too many mods 

"Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world. And you will be launching the largest aerial battle in this history of mankind.

Mankind -- that word should have new meaning for all of us today.

We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore.

We will be united in our common interests.

Perhaps its fate that today is the 4th of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom, not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution -- but from annihilation.

We're fighting for our right to live, to exist.

And should we win the day, the 4th of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day when the world declared in one voice:

*"We will not go quietly into the night!*

*We will not vanish without a fight!*

*We're going to live on!*

*We're going to survive!"*

Today, we celebrate our Independence Day!"

President Whitmore, Speech on fighting the aliens on 4th July 1996 known as "Independence Day"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/10/16)

Ah man!!
I go in to check the price, and what do I see, the vGod pro RDTA....

This month is gonna suck!

I can't afford to upset the minister of Finance any more!

Willing to wash cars for tanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

